
Shrimp Boy's Day in Court - samclemens
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/18/magazine/shrimp-boys-day-in-court.html
======
mr_turtle
Follow the money.

The FBI investigation against Shrimp Boy ensnared State Senator Leland Yee and
almost San Francisco Mayor Ed Lee.

Leland Yee was nailed on multiple charges including gun running through Wilson
Lim via the Philippines. Read the FBI indictments.

Just follow the money.

[http://sfbay.ca/2014/08/27/dentist-in-leland-yee-case-
dies-i...](http://sfbay.ca/2014/08/27/dentist-in-leland-yee-case-dies-in-
hospital/)

------
dmix
Interesting story but reading closely it seems aparent that his eagness to
adopt the 'normal' sf citizen image is not only a new life he wants but also
his primary legal strategy for a recent bust.

His ability to sell the fact that he is now reformed and out of the game will
play a sifnificant role in whether or not he rmains free..

------
stuaxo
This is an interesting article - but really long, like a lot of articles these
days; what is the strategy - just skim read it ?

What % of people read these long form articles all the way through.

~~~
spike021
I don't know if this is really how it is, but I feel as though "long read"
articles became more common after Instapaper and Pocket, among others, came
into prominence.

------
jononomo
I tried to read this article, but after a few paragraphs I still didn't know
why I should care about this guy, so I stopped reading.

